# I Was Chosen By a Pregnant Female



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I am new to pregnant cats and need lots of information. Here is how it happened: A young black kitty walked up to me at my apartment complex meowing. So of course I fed her. I didn't know it was female at first. She became extremely affectionate...she would follow me around, wait for me to come home and even walk across the parking lot to greet me, rubbed her head on me, even sat on my lap a couple times. I always fed her. Eventually she was following me into the street next to the cars and I got worried for her safety. Some friends saw the picture I posted and said it looked female and a baby bump. But it got to the point that I wasn't comfortable leaving her outside...she was so affectionate I thought she may have been someone's pet. I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and I have 2 friendly cats inside.

So I put her in my bathroom. She's still super loving to me, but growling hissing and ready to fight if the others get too close, but my cats just want to sniff and play. One of them rolled over on his back in front of her.

I took her to the vet. There's no chip and she's definitely pregnant probably at least halfway. She's also quite young and this might be her first heat. She does not have any diseases, only some worms they found & treated, no fleas - she's very clean and knows how to use a litter box very well. In fact its so cute how after she's done she wipes her paws on the top edge of the box like she's cleaning them off before stepping on the floor! 

So I'd like to try and see her through her pregnancy and find homes for the kittens and maybe her or I might keep her. but I feel bad about having to keep her holed up in a bathroom for the next month and then till the kittens can be with other cats! I don't think she will feel safe in order to nest and deliver with those other cats around. Both of mine are fixed males, 5yrs old & 1yr old. How should I go about introducing them, or should I not? Sadly, I don't have any other room that has a door in which she can stay unless I use my bedroom, but my two cats love to sleep on my bed and I'd hate to lock them out! Whenever I go in the bathroom with her alone, she's all loving - today she let me pick her up and set her on my lap and she was purring! I've tried to open the door slightly and let them smell each other but she's still scared.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When your young black girl delivers her kittens, she will be very aggressive to your two males and will attack if they get too close. It would be very difficult to keep mother cat and her kittens in your bathroom......may be OK when they're nursing, but by the time they're 2 mos. old the kitties will want to play and discover stuff, and hard to say whether your two boys will tolerate them or not. Ideally the kittens should be kept with the mother cat for 3 months until they are well socialized with other cats, people, handling, and are able to control their bite and claws, and read body language from the other cats. This is an important socialization period that all kitties should have to make them good pets. You may have to consider giving them up to a foster parent who works for a shelter/humane society with the possibility of getting mother cat back to you after she's had her kitties and been spayed. I hope you can decide what will be best for all your cats. Hope you will give us an update.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

Update - sad news. While at work today she made a birth nest and delivered 4 premature kittens. I discovered the bodies when I checked on her. She was still as affectionate as ever, she even rolled over on her back and let me stroke her belly. and then she laid in my lap. And keep in mind this was an outdoor cat who I had never seen until recently. I feel a strong attachment to her as I think she does as well. I took her in and tried to do whatever I could to help keep her safe. I might keep her now. I think she's quite young and someone told me that miscarriages are not uncommon in cats like this.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Although it's sad to lose the kittens like this, it probably is for the best. Likly she is really too young to give them a good healthy start. Get her spayed ASAP so it won't happen again (she may have been abandoned because she was pregnant), I think you've been chosen, which is a most delightful thing.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the kitties, but it was likely meant to be. Yes you have been chosen, and when a cat does that the bond with it is stronger. She's sounds like a real cudddler and hopefully now she'll be more tolerant of your boys.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Your little girl will have a wonderful life with you. You have a kind heart ❤


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

I don't know how old she is, the best estimate based on no tartar on the teeth and her size would be 6-12mo. so yeah, I guess that is a high risk pregnancy. I think it would be equivalent to a 13 year old girl having a baby. My cats, who aren't really that big, are giant next to her. Now I have to see how they can get along.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Indeed, that will make a huge difference, that they all get along!  But she needs to be spayed no matter what. There are already way too many homeless cats and adding more ... well, it just seems wrong. 

I'd get right on it, if I were you - hormones are funny things and she could be gearing up for going into heat as we speak... though I hope not quite yet!


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

Does spaying make a difference in a female's overall behavior toward other males (things like get less aggressive, easier to get along with, etc), aside from the obvious not being in heat anymore?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

My understanding is that "fixing" calms a cat somewhat, as the hormones are not raging.

All my cats have been "fixed" as soon as they were old enough. However, the basic personality I'd expect to remain similar. If you do not spay this sweet kitten, you'll be dealing with heat over and over and over again until she gets out or a tom gets in, and then you'll be dealing with kittens again and the cycle will continue.


----------



## Bug861 (Apr 17, 2021)

Did they do a scan to determine how far along she, if so do you know roughly the cost for that. I have a similar situation. I put out a dog house and a some blankets in my yard. The cat hast left today. So I’m going to be taking her to get a chip check. If she doesnt belong to anyone then i wanted to see how far along she. She also has some fur missing so she may have a skin condition on her neck and head.


----------



## FatCat (May 5, 2004)

No, I declined the scan. I think he told me it would be around $100.


----------



## Bug861 (Apr 17, 2021)

That’s what I was guessing. Wanted to take her today but she lost all trust in me after trying to get her into the house. Won’t come near me anymore.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The fur missing on her neck and head says to me that she tangled with another male and had "rough sex", so she may have got impregnated again. Males grab the female at the back of the head or neck to keep control of them to have sex. So the sign of "fur missing" likely wasn't a sign of a "skin condition".


----------

